# Broken 5th Metatarsal Recovery and Return to Training



## bafah14 (Jun 10, 2013)

Hello,

I came across this site doing some online research.  A little over two months ago I broke the 5th metatarsal in my right foot during a speed kicking drill in my taekwondo class.  The bone was still align but completely fractured. I did not have surgery and was in a cast for 10 weeks.  The bone is not totally healed but I am now in a walking boot and using a bone stimulator to finish the healing process.  I know that stress fractures of the 5th metatarsal and Jones Fractures takes forever to heal.  

I am a danbo belt right now and was preparing to test for my black belt this year when my injury happen.  I would like to return to TKD not only to test for my black belt but I really do enjoy the training, along with attending the school where I train and the people I train with.

I am interested in hearing from people who had the same injury and started training again.  What was you recovery and rehab like?  What was it like to return and how are you doing now?  What kind of precautions you are taking to prevent the injury from happening again?

I know that it is going to be long road to get back to where I was before the injury, it has been a long road already.  

Thanks,
B


----------



## yak sao (Jun 15, 2013)

It's just going to take time.  I broke mine some 30 years ago playing basketball, then later in the summer, I was at a weekend MA retreat and re=broke it running through the woods and stepping on a root.     I was always a better kicker with my left leg than my right   , but as it turned out, it was my right foot that I broke, so I couldn't use it as a base leg. I spent several weeks practicing standing on my left foot, throwing slow ( it hurt to do them fast) kicks with my right foot. You should be OK, like I said, just give it time to heal. I haven't had any issues with it since.                                                                             https://www.facebook.com/pages/Wing-Tsun-Chinese-Boxing-of-Kentucky/392054967486652


----------

